# Mod ideas?



## Ihasdapie (Feb 17, 2015)

Any idea for a first mod that isnt TOO easy like the octagon cube?


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 17, 2015)

Ghost Cube, Axis Cube, Lego Cube, Bandaged Cube, Siamese Cube, Fisher Cube, House Cube


----------



## TheSeppomania (Feb 17, 2015)

Mastermorphix, mirrormorphix.


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2015)

Barrel cube!


----------



## stoic (Feb 17, 2015)

Berd said:


> Barrel cube!


=octagon...pretty sure that's what's meant in the OP


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2015)

ellwd said:


> =octagon...pretty sure that's what's meant in the OP


Ooops my bad.


----------



## peteraberg (Feb 17, 2015)

Ihasdapie said:


> Any idea for a first mod that isnt TOO easy like the octagon cube?



I think the siamese cube and the half truncated cube is good beginners mods and fun to do as well! And they're also fun to solve. Also 4x4x4 evil twin. (you can first do the siamese twin and then extend it to an evil twin if you get bored of the first one!


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 18, 2015)

NIce! thanks a lot, but im looking for 3x3 mods or 2x2 mods. Im pretty usre im not good enough to make a ghost cube or a mastermorhix
This will be literally my FIRST MOD, so I wanna know some really easy and single cube mods


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 18, 2015)

The mirror morphic is jsut a sticker mod, right? 
So can I just buy, say, a lan-land mastermorphix or something, remove the stickers, and cut some out?


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 18, 2015)

House cube would be good. I did it for my first shape mod and it turned out really well. Use a lan lan and do cap the pieces. RedKB has a video about his (just search his YouTube channel for "house cube") and Oliver's stickers has some really good quality stickers to fit it or you could make your own for a challenging sticker mod. Great first project in my opinion


----------



## TheSeppomania (Feb 18, 2015)

Ihasdapie said:


> The mirror morphic is jsut a sticker mod, right?
> So can I just buy, say, a lan-land mastermorphix or something, remove the stickers, and cut some out?



oh no, the mirror morphic is a mirror blocks which is shaped like a mastermorphix.
this is a really hard mod, nearly as hard as the ghost cube. so you have to practice some over mods before.


----------



## deKassu (Feb 18, 2015)

One nice 3x3 shapemod is the half-truncated cube but it might be too easy for OP


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks, but Ill make the wall cube


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 19, 2015)

The best idea will be one that you come up with.


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 20, 2015)

Ya that's true...
But the one I came up with already existed it turned out it was the wall cube XD
Lol like I make a 17x17 ball.... The corners will be TINY


----------

